# NorCal Cuber Meetup! (BooBoo Summer Unofficial 2012)



## Ranzha (May 7, 2012)

(Seeing as this is an unofficial competition, I'm not sure if this is supposed to be in the Off-Topic section or in this section, but I figured that this would be less drowned out here than there.)


Date: Saturday, 2 June 2012

Location: Stonestown Galleria Mall, San Francisco.
In the food court so far as we know. If this changes, we'll contact you through the email you provide in registration.

Price:	Free! But pay for your food at the mall and be sure to browse! Be courteous and pay your stay!

A cube meet in San Francisco with an unofficial Rubik's Cube competition brought to you by Jason Nguyen, Ranzha V. Emodrach, Ryan Jew, and Nathaniel Knopf.
This competition is UNOFFICIAL. This means your times will NOT be entered in the WCA database.
Basically, it's an opportunity to solve cubes and have le fun tiems RIGHT BEFORE SCHOOL ENDS! =D (Not the most novel idea, but heh.)

If you think you can go, register here: http://bit.ly/BooBooSU12-Reg
View schedule and registered competitors here: http://bit.ly/BooBooSU12
Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/268849836527914/

Events:
3x3 (2 rounds; Cut-off: Top 6)
2x2 (2 rounds; Cut-off: Top 6)
4x4 (Combined Final)
Magic (Final)
Master Magic (Final)
Skewb (Final)
Team Blindfolded aka Tubbo (Final)
Feet (Mean of 3, must get <7min on first attempt)

Hope to see you there!

~Ranzha

P.S. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me on Facebook, PM me here, or email at [email protected] =D

EDIT: If you're going and own a Stackmat timer, please bring it. We'll be low on timers.


----------

